# Sunrise Buck (Photos)



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a couple of pictures I took this morning of a real nice 5X5 whitetail buck.....if he makes it 5 more days he should be an awesome buck next year!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

cool picture!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice Picture for sure!!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Where did you say those were taken again?


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

papapete said:


> Where did you say those were taken again?


I'm in Montana.....Chinook....right on Highway 2 (pictures were taken south of town)


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice pictures


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

papapete said:


> Where did you say those were taken again?


That's pretty darn funny. Thanks for the pics, that is fantastic!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

That photo is now my personal computer's desktop wallpaper! Can you send me a high resolution version? Click the "email" link in my profile and fire away!

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ryan, if he sends you a copy, forward it along :lol:


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

My son killed the buck that I'd photographed at sunrise a week or so ago. We spotted it in a coulee about 1:30 the next to the last day of the season and he was able to take it with one shot.... Kind of a last minute buck as he had to leave to go back to college the next morning. Here's a photo..


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Great story. Congrats :beer:

dont you just love it when they just happen to be there at the right moment (well wrong for them)


----------



## ice man (Feb 4, 2006)

What was the inside spread?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Pretty. What was he... 3 1/2 or so???

You were right - he had the potential to be an absolute monster in a couple of years.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Do you think those are the same bucks? Just wondering because the one in the sunrise picture looks quite a bit taller. Great buck either way :beer:


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice buck!!!!!! Congrats Man


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

That's awesome! It's pretty cool that you were able to get those pics of him and then harvest him again later.

Could you post up a 1280 x 800 so I (and others) could set it as our wallpapers? If you don't want to do that, could you please e-mail it to me? Again, absolutely awesome photo.

[email protected]


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

johnsona said:


> That's awesome! It's pretty cool that you were able to get those pics of him and then harvest him again later.
> 
> Could you post up a 1280 x 800 so I (and others) could set it as our wallpapers? If you don't want to do that, could you please e-mail it to me? Again, absolutely awesome photo.
> 
> [email protected]


Johnson, all you need to do is resize it yourself and it will fit to your wall paper


----------



## Cando (Oct 14, 2006)

Congrats and thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

USSapper said:


> johnsona said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome! It's pretty cool that you were able to get those pics of him and then harvest him again later.
> ...


I know that, but blowing it up to fit my screen will result in a crappy, fuzzy picture. So I was hoping that he can post or send a bigger one that will be nice and clear, because I don't think blowing this up and making it all fuzzy does this picture justice.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

thats awesome when you scout deer then ge a chance to take it.-.-.-makes it all the more worth while


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

USSapper said:


> Do you think those are the same bucks? Just wondering because the one in the sunrise picture looks quite a bit taller. Great buck either way :beer:


That's called ground shrink...........happens to me almost every year :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously though, that is a nice buck!!!


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

szm69 said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think those are the same bucks? Just wondering because the one in the sunrise picture looks quite a bit taller. Great buck either way :beer:
> ...


Yes, this is the same buck. I'd seen him a couple of different times before my son shot him. They always look bigger going away. :lol:


----------

